# The ones that didn't get away on Nothin Matters



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Once again, the weatherman was spot on with his forecast calling for a rare beautiful day on the water in February. Our crew of 5 headed out deep with plans of catching what the law will allow this month, amberjack and deepwater grouper. We hit 2 different amberjack spots to start the day and man were they hungry! We managed 2 45-50 lbs and finished off our limit fairly quickly. Unfortunately, we lost the 2 largest jacks we hooked. One got our newbie Dr. Keiffer down into the wreck before he could turn it and while the rest of us were disappointed, he seemed to be relieved that the fight was over. The other was almost to the boat when I believe a barracuda or mackerel bit the line right below the weight. Both of these were very large fish, I would guess both of them easily over 60 lbs. After everyone?s arms and backs were good and tired, we headed a little further offshore in search of some deep water grouper. The bite was pretty steady all day and we seemed to pick a few fish off of each spot. I don?t like taking too many off of one place and I try to be real careful about managing our numbers.Thisworked out well as we scratched around and fished lots of new spots. Again, the biggest ones we hooked were lost (hooks pulled both times), it was just one of those days where the big fish got the best of us :banghead. We fought through the bad luck and managed to get our 5 man limit of mainly snowies with a few yellowedges mixed in. I sure would like to have seen the ones that got away but they are also part of what keeps us going back. All in all, it was another wonderful day spent in <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">Pensacola</st1:City></st1lace> paradise with great friends and family.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Final tally:<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">-limit of grouper (17 snowies and 3 yellowedges) up to probably 25 lbs<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">-limit of amberjack up to 50 lbs<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">-3 grey tilefish and one barrelfish <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Here are some pictures of the fish that didn't get away:<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Dad posing with his jack<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Tony Davis and Dr. Keiffer with their tag teamed fish<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Dad held the boat for a bit and let me catch this snowy<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Al Jackson with his first snowy of the day<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Dad with his snowy<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">At the dock this morning before cleaning<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok Jake, now you guys are just showing off oke..Thats a nice box yall busted..I guess AJs will eat anything..Even Tilefish


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

VERY NICE BOX OF FISH GUYS. CONGRATS:clap:clap:clap. IHAD TO WORK AND I HAVEN'T HEARD FROM TIM OR GENE SO I DON'T KNOW IF THEY GOT OUT OR NOT. THEY'LL POST IF THEY DID. AGAIN NICE CATCH.


----------



## Sea That (Dec 12, 2009)

awesome catch


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice haul.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice job guy's!!!! :clap

Thanks for dangling the carrot in front of us amateurs!!!!!! I will get a report like that someday!!!!! :reallycrying


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

great job guys. helluva haul!


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Awesome day. You and your crew killed it! The report and pics are great. Those are some studs. Thanks for posting.


----------



## SnapperJack (May 8, 2008)

Sweet haul!! :clap Getting boat ready for the season and seeing your catch makes me all the more anxious to get out there!


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice box of fish.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

The "Nothin Matters" strikes again .Awesome haul that is a good grade of snowys and some stud aj's too. But it's like you said loosing the big ones ocassionally keeps us going back waiting for the next big strike. Great job as always and can't wait for some warmer weather.

TIM


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

My back hurts just thinking about the ones that came unbuttoned.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

great report...thanks for sharing.......good eating right there!


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

Awesome catch guys. I will be glad when I can get out there after them. They will be starting the work on the boat tomorrow so maybe right after the sale.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Jake congrats great trip and report..by the way the Old Guys are starting to grumble about perhaps a spring grouper trip..you still in the Capt's seat?


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Great trip Jake you guys always catch some great fish. Those AJs are studs for sure. Makes you always wonder just how big a fish really was when the hooks pull.

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Still in the captains' seat Dan. We really enjoy taking you guys out, let me know if/when the others decide they want to come back down.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

way to go gentlemen!! nice mess of fish


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Way to put them on fish Capt, that is a heck of a board. I bet none of them wanted to do that again the next day. "Oh may aching back". Congrats.:bowdown


----------



## Reel Mccoy (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice haul Jake. I cannot wait to get out with you on June 4th.-Ryan


----------

